# Die NSA und ihr Quantencomputer



## OberstFleischer (5. Januar 2014)

Die Medien waren am Freitag voll mit der Meldung, die NSA will einen Quantencomputer einsetzen, der in der Lage sein wird jede Verschlüsselung zu knacken. 
Die Technik ist in den Kinderschuhen, gibt es nur als Experiment, obwohl schon seit Ende der 60-Jahren darüber theoretisiert wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es gibt gar kein Foto von einem kommerziellen Quantencomputer, 
weil es ausser einigen experimentellen Aufbauten gar keine gibt. Statt Bits gibt es Qubits, 
die aber die Eigenschaft haben, beim Auslesen ihren Zustand zu verändern. 
Bei Quanten spricht man nämlich nur von Wahrscheinlichkeiten.

Die NSA hat die Idee schon 2012 gross verkündet und präsentiert sie jetzt als eine neue Angstmacherei. Der Grund: Wegen der Veröffentlichungen von Snowden über die NSA-Spionage, 
verschlüsseln immer mehr Internet-Nutzer ihre Daten. Das passt der NSA gar nicht, weil sie eben nicht knackbar sind. 
Die Meldung ist deshalb ein riesen Bluff, um uns einzuschüchtern und glauben zu lassen, Verschlüsselung macht eh keinen Sinn mehr.

Das Ziel der NSA ist es mit "brut force" die Verschlüsselung zu knacken. Na und? Wenn jedes Datenpacket einen anderen Schlüssel hat, 
dann kommen sie auch damit nicht weiter. Sie können sich zu Tode rechnen bis sie überhaupt einen ganzen Datenstrom lesen können.
Wieso hat die NSA angeblich Hintertüren in Betriebssysteme und Anwendersoftware einbauen lassen, wenn sie doch den verschlüsselten Datenverkehr lesen können? 
Eben, weil sie es nicht können und an die Rohdaten kommen müssen. Die meisten guten Verschlüsselungen sind ziemlich sicher und der Aufwand ist riesig um sie lesbar zu machen.

Die NSA ist wütend, weil wir alle dank Snowden wissen, was sie macht und dementsprechend Konsequenzen gezogen haben. 
Erstens haben viele Nutzer die Internet-Dienste von amerikanischen Providern beendet und so läuft immer weniger Datenverkehr über die Absaugstationen der NSA. 
Zweitens, es werden aktiv die Daten immer mehr verschlüsselt.

Die Zeiten wo die Schlapphüte die Kommunikation der ahnungslosen Menschen ungehindert und ohne Überwindung eines Schutzes abhören konnten sind vorbei. 
Das ärgert sie enorm und deshalb dieser Bluff jetzt über einen Quantencomputer den es nicht gibt und wenn es ihn gebe nichts bringen würde.

Alles verschlüsseln, jetzt erst recht!

Enigmabox
Truecrypt
Mails verschlüsseln

Wie uneffektiv das Abhören und Analysieren der weltweiten Kommunikation ist zeigt doch die Tatsache, die NSA hat keinen einzigen Terroranschlag nach eigenen Angaben bisher verhindert. 
Wieso konnte der Bombenanschlag in Boston nicht im Vorfeld entdeckt werden? Haben die beiden Tsernaev-Brüder die angeblich die Täter waren keine Datenspur hinterlassen?

Es ist doch eine riesige Lüge wenn die Geheimdienste behaupten, sie müssen uns alle abhören und ausschnüffeln, um die wenigen Terroristen zu fangen. 
Das ist genau so krank wie wenn man alle Fische im Meer fängt, um nur einige wenige zu behalten.

Der Sinn der totalen Überwachung ist nicht Terroristen zu fangen, sondern der Sinn ist Zeugen zu identifizieren und zu eliminieren, 
welche die Verbrechen der Regierungen und ihrer Hintermänner aufdecken und verraten.

------------------------------

Der D-Wave ist kein echter Quantencomputer, sondern nur eine Simulation, also bis jetzt ein Bluff !


----------



## rabe08 (5. Januar 2014)

Ich wäre schwer enttäuscht und auch überrascht gewesen, wenn die NSA nicht an so etwas arbeiten würde. Wäre schon seltsam gewesen. Auf der anderen Seite, who cares? Es existieren schon Konzepte für quantenrechnersichere Verschlüsselungen. Mir fällt direkt die gitterbasierte Verschlüsselung mit Attributen ein. 

Mathematisch interessant ist es aber schon, wenn die Faktorisierung großer Zahlen nicht mehr schwer wäre.


----------



## OberstFleischer (5. Januar 2014)

Tja, ist halt wieder mal ein Ami-Fake...

Meine Verschlüsseltes Sys ist eh nicht in absehbarer Zeit knackbar.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. Januar 2014)

rabe08 schrieb:


> Mathematisch interessant ist es aber schon, wenn die Faktorisierung großer Zahlen nicht mehr schwer wäre.


 
Naja, sonderlich schwer ist es ja nicht - nur es dauert halt ewig!


----------



## keinnick (5. Januar 2014)

OberstFleischer schrieb:


> Tja, ist halt wieder mal ein Ami-Fake...
> 
> Meine Verschlüsseltes Sys ist eh nicht in absehbarer Zeit knackbar.



Mit Deinen (unseren) Möglichkeiten vielleicht nicht. Aber weißt Du was die Geheimdienste wirklich drauf haben? Ich denke das, das wir hier momentan erfahren, ist leider nur die Spitze des Eisbergs.


----------



## OberstFleischer (5. Januar 2014)

> was die Geheimdienste wirklich drauf haben?



In "angebliche" Terroranschläge verhindern ? 
Meinen Datenstrom der Enigmabox einsehen und analysieren ?
Die Verschlüsselung von AES-Twofish-Serpent knacken ?
Hmmm...


----------



## naobu (6. Januar 2014)

Ich glaube in Wirklichkeit ist die NSA nur ein Typ der irgendwo rumsitzt und sich jetzt mit Snowden der auf Russland Urlaub ist, darüber lustig macht wie alle Welt Panik schiebt....

ganz bestimmt


----------



## rabe08 (6. Januar 2014)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Naja, sonderlich schwer ist es ja nicht - nur es dauert halt ewig!


 
Ich meinte "schwer" im Sinne der Komplexitätstheorie. Damit sind unsere Aussagen äquivalent.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Januar 2014)

OberstFleischer schrieb:


> Tja, ist halt wieder mal ein Ami-Fake...
> 
> Meine Verschlüsseltes Sys ist eh nicht in absehbarer Zeit knackbar.


 
Ist bestimmt für NSA ein Kinderspiel.


----------



## OberstFleischer (7. Januar 2014)

> Ist bestimmt für NSA ein Kinderspiel.



Die Jungs und Mädels können auch nicht zaubern. Oder sind realitätsferne Hollywoodhelden. Auch wenn die Cowboys es gerne wären. 
Man muß sich mit der Materie auskennen und dann weiß man, das es mit der heutigen Rechenpower nicht möglich ist. 
Höchstens sie haben in Truecrypt ne Hintertür.
Zum Glück ist das Open-Source. Somit ist der Quellcode einsehbar. 

Edit: Von den Herstellern der Enigmabox hier auch die Faq's gepostet:



> *Funktioniert die Enigmabox auch in Deutschland?*
> 
> Ja. Überall dort, wo Internet aus einem LAN-Anschluss rauskommt, kann die Enigmabox angeschlossen werden. Sie funktioniert also weltweit.
> 
> ...






> *Ist die Software Open Source?*
> 
> Ja. Den Quellcode findest Du auf GitHub, und wir haben eine Dokumentation im Wiki erstellt.
> Wir verwenden ausschliesslich Open Source Software. Als Betriebssystem verwenden wir Debian 7 (Wheezy).
> ...






> *Gibt es einen Generalschlüssel, der alles öffnet, wenn der Geheimdienst an Ihre Tür klopft?*
> 
> Nein. Jede Verbindung wird mit einem temporären Session-Key verschlüsselt, und dieser wird nach Verbindungsabbau wieder verworfen. Somit kann die Verbindung auch dann nicht mehr entschlüsselt werden, wenn der Private-Key in die falschen Hände gelangt. Dieses Prinzip heisst Perfect Forward Secrecy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Januar 2014)

OberstFleischer schrieb:


> Die Jungs und Mädels können auch nicht zaubern. Oder sind realitätsferne Hollywoodhelden. Auch wenn sie manchmal so tun, die Cowboys . Man muß sich mit der Materie auskennen und dann weiß man, das es mit der heutigen Rechenpower nicht möglich ist. Höchstens sie haben in Truecrypt ne Hintertür.
> Zum Glück ist das Open-Source. Somit ist der Quellcode einsehbar.


 
Ja das mag ja sein, aber eigentlich meine ich ja auch dein Verschlüsseltes System.


----------



## OberstFleischer (7. Januar 2014)

> Ja das mag ja sein, aber eigentlich meine ich ja auch dein Verschlüsseltes System.



Beispiel:

Partition über Truecrypt mit RSA als Dymmy verschlüsselt.
Darin den richtigen Container mit RSA-Twofish-Serpent verschlüsselt.

Oder wie bei mir das komplette System. Mit einer Hdd geht das auch schon gut (4770k kommt bald).
Dann wird das verschlüsselte Sys auf SSD gezogen. 
Unmöglich zu entschlüsseln.

Das wird auch keiner die nächsten Jahre 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Januar 2014)

Die schaffen das bestimmt. Die haben dort ja schließlich extra Spezialisten von daher... 

Wäre dann bestimmt ein Kinderspiel.


----------



## keinnick (7. Januar 2014)

OberstFleischer schrieb:


> Unmöglich zu entschlüsseln.


 
Wie gesagt: Mit Deinen / unseren Mitteln bzw. unserem Kenntnisstand. Ich verstehe wirklich nicht was Dich da so sicher macht.


----------



## EvilMonk (7. Januar 2014)

@OberstFleischer

Der weise Fefe hat mal einen sehr schönen Satz geäußert:
Gute Kryptografie erkennst du daran, dass ihre Macher sie nicht als "todsicher, niemals zu knacken" etc. anpreisen. Das bedeutet nämlich, dass die Macher Ahnung haben. Bis auf One-Time-Pads (und selbst die durch die Hintertür angreifbar) gibt es keine Verschlüsselungsmethode bei der du dir völlig sicher sein kannst. Du würdest nicht glauben, wieviele der tollen TOR-Exit Knoten von den Diesten betrieben werden. 

Ich würde an deiner Stelle eher auf plausible Deniability setzen falls irgendwelche Briten mit der Rubberhose hinter dir stehen. Falls du persönlich ins Visier eines der größeren Dienste gerätst hast du eh verloren. Dazu ist die Keynote von Jacob Appelbaum vom 30c3 sehr sehenswert. Ich sag nur BIOS-Malware, infiltrierte Festplatten-Firmware und hunderte zero-Days für jedes Betriebssystem das du mir jetzt nennst.


----------



## OberstFleischer (7. Januar 2014)

Ja, da bin ich mir sicher.
Nope, die schaffen das bis zum heutigen Datum nicht. 

@EvilMonk 
TOR- die Enigmabox und gut ist.


----------



## keinnick (7. Januar 2014)

OberstFleischer schrieb:


> Ja, da bin ich mir sicher.
> Nope, die schaffen das bis zum heutigen Datum nicht.
> 
> @EvilMonk
> deswegen die Enigmabox und gut ist.



Ne Begründung wäre cool! 


@Enigmabox: Verkaufst Du die Dinger? Du schreibst ständig von den Dingern aber zitierst dann nur aus deren FAQ und teilst mit, dass die SW ja schließlich "Open Source" ist und deshalb keine Backdoors enthalten kann. Sag mal, glaubst Du das wirklich?


----------



## EvilMonk (7. Januar 2014)

Seufz... vor 10 Jahren hat man das stolz zu seinem 128bittigen SSL gesagt. Heute sind sowohl 128bit Schlüssel leicht zu knacken als auch SSL als solches infrastrukturmäßig bis zur Unbrauchbarkeit infiltriert. Und du stellst dich wegen einer solcher blöden FAQ und ein paar Buzzwords hin und haust sowas raus? 

Es reicht sicherlich damit du weiter Kinofilme ausm Torrent saugen kannst und das BKA mit deiner Platte nix anfangen kann, aber das wars dann auch.

Und das mit dem: es ist openSource, deswegen kanns keine Backdoor enthalten ist ja auch herzallerliebst. Hast du dich schonmal durch 50k+ Zeilen Code gewühlt und nach ner obfuscated Backdoor auf Dienste Niveau gesucht?
Da steht nicht drin:
if(password="wirsindderdienst"){
openalldoors;
}

das steht auf hunderte Zeilen verteilt, mit massig querverweisen, doppelten Nutzungen von Code und ausnutzen von Bugs.

Und hast du dir diesen OpenSource Code auchmal angeguckt? 
Das erinnert mich an nen schönen XKCD-Comic.
Woran erkennt man, dass eine PGP verschlüsselte Mail sicher ist? Es steht nen riesen Zahlensalat drunter.


----------



## nfsgame (7. Januar 2014)

Der erste Absatz im OP war ja noch interessant. Der Rest - inklusive der fragwürden FAQ-Auszüge - machte einmal *pfffff* (heiße Luft). Schade, der Thread hatte einst Potenzial. @TO: Du hast die Forenregeln gelesen und weißt schon, dass kommerzielle Anbieter sich vorher mit der Forenleitung in Verbindung setzen müssen?!


----------



## OberstFleischer (7. Januar 2014)

@keinnick: 
Verkaufe die Dinger nicht.  
Finde das persönlich nur eine sehr *gute* Lösung 

@EvilMonk: 
Genau... vor 10 Jahren... in 10 Jahren ist es gut möglich das es geknackt wird. Aber heute und übermorgen sicher nicht. 
die NSA hat auch keinen einzigen Terroranschlag nach eigenen Angaben bisher verhindert. Trotz ihrer riesigen Rechenpower...
Wieso konnte der Bombenanschlag in Boston nicht im Vorfeld entdeckt werden? Haben die beiden Tsernaev-Brüder, die angeblich die Täter waren keine Datenspur hinterlassen? 
Müsste doch ein leichtes für die NSA-Jungs sein.
Da wären wir wieder bei dem Kino und der Realität... 2 Paar Schuhe...

Torrent? Nicht wirklich  Uploadet&Co.

@nfsgame: IronieModusAn:Hey, jetzt verkauf ich auch die Enigmabox und nicht nur Teufellautsprecher und Soundkarten von Asus und ESI,der ganze Keller ist voll davon...pfffff :IronieModusAus 

Was ist denn fragwürdig, wenn der eigene Datenverkehr nicht mehr abhörbar ist?

Verschlüsselung ist Bürgerpflicht noch Fragen ? 
Deutsche müssen selbst für Sicherheit sorgen


----------



## AnonHome1234 (7. Januar 2014)

Amerika das Land der unbegrenzten Vollidioten.
Wie ich dieses Scheißland da drüben hasse, ich wünsche denen alles schlechte der Welt.


----------



## MaxRink (7. Januar 2014)

Na ja, ich bleib bei eigener Infrastruktur mit anonym bezahlten Servern. (Hoch lebe die PSC)


----------



## .::ASDF::. (8. Januar 2014)

Ich habe mein Notebook auch mit TrueCrypt verschlüsselt. Hauptsächlich um meine Daten bei Diebstahl  zu schützen. 
Mal als Beispiel: Wenn ich mich aber anmelde, ist der Container "offen" und selbst wenn ich die Internetverbindung zusätzlich verschlüssele und dann auf eine infizierte Seite gehe (aktuelles Bsp: Yahoo). Können dann meine Daten trotz Verschlüsselung mit einem Keylogger oder ähnliches mitgelesen werden?


----------



## OberstFleischer (8. Januar 2014)

Deine Daten und was du tust sind auf dem jeweiligen Server und Dienst natürlich lesbar und nachvollziehbar. Auch mit der Enigmabox. Ist nur nicht zu Dir zurück verfolgbar. Truecrypt verschlüsselt ja nur lokal deine Daten. Dein ISP und der jeweilige Gegenpart ja nicht. Alles offen wie ein Buch. Der Keylogger kann natürlich in deinem System alles protokollieren und weiterleiten.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Januar 2014)

Was bringt euch das eigentlich eure PC oder auch Notebooks so hardcore zu verschlüsseln? Fühlt ihr euch irgendwie von denen beobachtet oder wie?


----------



## keinnick (8. Januar 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Was bringt euch das eigentlich eure PC oder auch Notebooks so hardcore zu verschlüsseln? Fühlt ihr euch irgendwie von denen beobachtet oder wie?


 
Verschlüsselung hat schon Vorteile. Wenn Du mal drüber nachdenkst wirst Du vielleicht feststellen, dass es sinnvoller ist, einem Einbrecher oder Dieb lieber eine verschlüsselte Platte zu überlassen als eine Platte die an jedem Rechner im Klartext lesbar ist.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Januar 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Verschlüsselung hat schon Vorteile. Wenn Du mal drüber nachdenkst wirst Du vielleicht feststellen, dass es sinnvoller ist, einem Einbrecher oder Dieb lieber eine verschlüsselte Platte zu überlassen als eine Platte die an jedem Rechner im Klartext lesbar ist.


 
Ja stimmt stimmt, da magst du defintiv recht haben, aber ich glaube wohl kaum das jemand sich in mein PC hinein hacken würde um nur meine Daten zu klauen bzw. zu manipulieren. Und wieso denn ausgerechnet ich? Also das frage ich mich auch immer, denn genau davon gehe ich niemals aus. Immerhin habe ich nichts zu verstecken das ist ja auch schon eines.


----------



## OberstFleischer (9. Januar 2014)

> Immerhin habe ich nichts zu verstecken das ist ja auch schon eines.


Nur mal als Vergleich: Ich mache auch nicht meine Haustür auf und lade jeden auf der Strasse ein, daß derjenige meine Post, Bilderalben meiner Familie, etc. anschauen kann. Oder alle deine Gespräche mit Freunden und deiner Familie die du führst, mit einem Diktiergerät aufzeichnet. Daten- u. Verbindungsverschlüsselung kannst du mit deiner Haustür gleichsetzen. Das hat sicher nichts mit verbergen zu tun, sondern mit unserer Privatsphäre. Würdest du bestimmt auch nicht wollen.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Januar 2014)

Naja ist jetzt ein indirekter Vergleich. -.-


----------



## Placebo (9. Januar 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Mit Deinen / unseren Mitteln bzw. unserem Kenntnisstand. Ich verstehe wirklich nicht was Dich da so sicher macht.


 
Unter der Annahme, dass keine Backdoor eingebaut wurde: Selbst wenn sie nur einen Tag zur Entschlüsselung brauchen, dürfte das genug Schutz für Privatanwender sein, weil es einfach lukrativere und leichtere Ziele gibt. Juhuu, die NSA hat ein Jahr damit verbracht, 400 e-Mails zu knacken


----------



## Hänschen (17. Januar 2014)

Ich hab mich letztens wie ein Schwein gefühlt, das den Killerfarmern ausgeliefert ist in einem System von unaufhaltbaren Irren (den Menschenwesen) ..... scheis Gefühl


----------



## kohelet (20. Januar 2014)

Bei dem Satz "ich hab ja nix zu verbergen" Krieg ich jedes mal die Krise. Bei manchen muss wirklich erst mal die Polizei wegen einer Verwechslung vor der Tür stehen oder ein einreiseverbot in die USA beim Familienurlaub wegen einer zufälligen Namensünereinstimmung bestehen. Viel Spaß wünsche ich dann.


----------



## blackout24 (20. Januar 2014)

Vielleicht sollten die sich auch einfach einen von D-Wave kaufen. Google scheint damit gute Vorschritte zu machen.

https://plus.google.com/111723329628662938945/posts/QS9vioXuyAQ


----------



## OberstFleischer (21. Januar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J0SJJQyYNCE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (22. Januar 2014)

Einen Quantencomputer gibt es. Der zwar groß aber dass eigentliche Problem ist die Programmierung. Es gibt ja keinen Binärcode mehr also keine Einsen und Nullen. Wenn man es schafft einen solchen zu "Programmieren" dann könnte man nicht nur alle Codes knacken sondern das ganze Universum berechnen und alles davor.


----------



## EvilMonk (22. Januar 2014)

Ähm, nein.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (3. Februar 2014)

Oh doch! 
Der erste Quantencomputer aus acht Qubits | c't


----------



## EvilMonk (3. Februar 2014)

Der Artikel beschreibt die Herangehens und Funktionsweise an QBits. Dashier



stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> sondern das ganze Universum berechnen und alles davor.


 
bleibt Bullshit. Selbst wenn man davon ausgeht dass "das ganze Universum" deterministisch ist (was es aus Quantenmechanischer Sicht nicht ist) brauchst du ganz normal hinreichende Datensätze und ein hinreichendes Verständnis der Physik um es "zu berechnen". -> Bullshit.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (4. Februar 2014)

Das ist aber ganz klar der Anfang der Quantencomputer Ära. 
Die Physik im Universum ist überall gleich und heutige Computer haben die Struktur des Universums berechnet. Das Ergebnis stimmt mit unseren Beobachtungen überein. 
Es geht mir ja nur um die Möglichkeiten die ein Quantencomputer hat gegenüber einem heutigen Supercomputer.


----------



## MaxRink (4. Februar 2014)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten die sich auch einfach einen von D-Wave kaufen. Google scheint damit gute Vorschritte zu machen.
> 
> https://plus.google.com/111723329628662938945/posts/QS9vioXuyAQ


 
D-Wave baut keinen Quantencomputer per Definition, sondern eher einen Simulator.


----------



## EvilMonk (4. Februar 2014)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Die Physik im Universum ist überall gleich
> .


 Wenn du das bestätigst, ist dir der Nobelpreis sicher.

Computer haben ebenfalls nicht die "Struktur des Universums berechnet" (was soll das eigentlich heißen?!) sie haben von Menschen erdachte Theorien durchgerechnet und Number Crunching betrieben.

Quantencomputer sind da keine Hilfe. Sie erhöhen die verfügbare Rechenleistung und Algorithmenauswahl drastisch, aber sie sind keine Gottmaschinen. Selbst mit beliebig großer, aber finitger Rechenleistung ist es technisch nicht möglich, diverse mathematische Probleme zu lösen die für Kryptografie eingesetzt werden können und/oder eventuell im Universum auftreten.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (4. Februar 2014)

Okay bestätigen kann und wird es niemand. Die Frage ist nur warum sollte die Physik anders sein? Gravitation, Elektromagnetismus, starke und schwache Kernkraft sind doch Voraussetzungen die man überall haben muss wenn es um die gleiche Größenordnung geht. In der Quantenmechanik dem kleinsten überhaupt 10^-35 braucht man keine Gesetze was mich schon irgendwie verblüfft es gibt da ja nicht mal leeren Raum da es keine Zeit gibt. 

Ja die Computer berechnen nur das was der Mensch vorgibt und können selber nichts anderes machen.


----------



## SaftSpalte (4. Februar 2014)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Okay bestätigen kann und wird es niemand. Die Frage ist nur warum sollte die Physik anders sein? Gravitation, Elektromagnetismus, starke und schwache Kernkraft sind doch Voraussetzungen die man überall haben muss wenn es um die gleiche Größenordnung geht. In der Quantenmechanik dem kleinsten überhaupt 10^-35 braucht man keine Gesetze was mich schon irgendwie verblüfft es gibt da ja nicht mal leeren Raum da es keine Zeit gibt.
> 
> Ja die Computer berechnen nur das was der Mensch vorgibt und können selber nichts anderes machen.




Ich sag nur. Ein computer wurde von Menschen entwickelt. Der kann wiederum nur das was ein Mensch ihm beigebracht hat.  Mit unseren supercomputer können wir unser Wetter gerade mal zu 80% bestimmen für die nächsten 16 std. Alles was danach kommt ist ungenau. Wir können das Wetter nicht genau ausrechnen. Dann sollten wir das Universum ausrechnen können?  Ne XD.. Wir sollten zum ersten unsere Welt kennen lernen und danach in der Ferne schnüffeln.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Februar 2014)

Das Problem bei der Wetterberechnung ist die unzureichende Qualität/der Detailgrade der Ausgangswerte. Wäre die besser, könnten wir das Wetter, mit großem Rechenaufwand, in der Tat weiter berechnen.
(Deswegen ist es leichter, das Klima über 50 Jahre vorherzusagen, als das Wetter über 50 Tage: Für die Klimaberechnungen kann man vergleichsweise einfach zu ermittelnde Durchschnittswerte nehmen, für unser Wetter müsste man innerhalb weniger Stunden tausende Messungen in verschiedenen Luftschichten über dem Atlantik machen.)

Aber mit Quantencomputern hat das ganze bis auf weiteres wenig zu tun. Nach den kaum lösbaren Problemen der technischen Realisierung kommt nämlich ein fast noch größerer Brocken: Die Algorithmen und deren Auswertung. Ein Quantencomputer kann dummerweise nicht nur mehrere Zustände gleichzeitig berücksichtigen - er gibt dann auch mehrere Ergebnisse zeitgleich aus. Und nur eins ist das, nach dem man sucht...


----------



## OberstFleischer (19. Februar 2014)

Dann sind wir uns ja einig, was für ein Unsinn das ist.


----------

